# Mk4 R32 air ride and sub box install



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Hooking up a coworker, fabbing up a sob box for her and cleaning up the air ride install.

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

R32 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_5731 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5733 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5735 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5736 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:
very nice!


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Looks Good! 👍


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

^^^Thank you

IMG_5999 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6001 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5793 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5970 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6010 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5993 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5994 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5995 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5998 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5982 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5798 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_6004 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6007 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6009 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6008 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6002 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like we are going with 2 tanks. Girls, always changing their minds


IMG_6063 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6062 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6021 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Fab work done. Magnets installed on forward and rear edges of trim panels instead of visible hardware. Handing off to the owner's boyfriend for the air tanks, hard lines, and upholstery then back to me for the rgb led lighting for the subs, air management, and the acrylic window which will be laser etched.

IMG_6092 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6093 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6157 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6158 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6230 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6193 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6195 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6192 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6199 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6238 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_6242 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_6243 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_7355 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7357 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7361 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_7364 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------

